# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  یافتن مینیمم

## sahar.78

.............

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

چرا از آرایه استفاده نمیکنید؟ مطمئنین کار درستیه؟

----------

